# Has anyone grown Cyps in Denver?



## Denverpaphman (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello!
I was wondering if anyone has had any experience growing Cyps in Denver. I think its probably too warm....I'd be interested in trying to grow them under lights with a winter in the refrigerator, but I've been warned against that. 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2013)

It should not be too warm and there are ways around the heat. There are a number of growers here who grow under lights and vernalize in the fridge. Go for it.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Sep 7, 2013)

NYEric,

Thanks for the reply!
Denver gets more sun then San Diego and there are lots of days during winter that are warmer, sometimes up into the 70s, but regularly in the 60s. If it did get cold enough for the plant to survive...I wonder if they would be triggered to grow too early from the warmth. 

I think I will try out growing under lights. 

~C


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 8, 2013)

Isn't Denver like zone 6? You should be okay to grow most Cyps.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 8, 2013)

I have never grown Cyps in Denver, but I have grown them on the edge of the warm subtropics of southern Japan. Highs near 90 (or above) aren't a big issue for some species, especially many from the eastern US. Pick easier ones like C. reginae and C. parviflorum to start with to get a feel for them. If you are worried about high winter temperatures (pretty common in the eastern US too), be sure to plant them in a colder site, say along a north facing wall. Honestly, I don't think you'll have a problem though.

There are tons of hybrids out there these days as well. Many are much easier to grow than pure species and are worth a try. If you want a fast clumping, nearly unkillable (under proper conditions) hybrid, try Gisela.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, try Gisela for a hybrid.
A sibling for C. parviflorum is pubescens for a species that should be easy to grow.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the experience KyushuCalanthe. I just hand't heard of anyone growing these outside of the mountains or the east coast. 

I will try one of these suggested plants out. The only outdoor growing space I have is in direct sunlight with no walls close by--a community garden plot. I may try it out there, though it is painfully dry here so I may have to resort to growing them indoors. 

Can't wait to try! Do you have any suggested vendors in the states?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmm, direct light. Maybe you could plant something that could provide some light shade, especially in the afternoon?

some vendors:

http://www.gardensatposthill.com/website/StoreCypripedium.html
http://www.keepingitgreennursery.com/collections/hardy-orchids?page=3
http://www.hillsidenursery.biz/


----------



## Denverpaphman (Sep 9, 2013)

Have any of you grown Cypripedium micranthum? I think its adorable and its about the same price as the Reginae...


----------



## Dido (Sep 9, 2013)

I would recommedn to start with Reginae and not with micranthum. 

It is one of the hardest to keep alive at least for me


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 9, 2013)

Painfully dry might be a problem though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 10, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> Painfully dry might be a problem though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I guess grow s/h and/or have an irrigation hose for the cyp bed.

Ron Burch of Gardens of Post Hill will supposedly be at the Feb. 2014 Paph Forum in DC.


----------

